# Anyone in Friuli area?



## lupus (May 18, 2012)

Hi, is there anyone in the area of Friuli? I'm based in Pordenone working as an expat for Electrolux. 

I'm looking forward your reply

Yours Wolf


----------



## kimberlykn (Jul 11, 2012)

lupus said:


> Hi, is there anyone in the area of Friuli? I'm based in Pordenone working as an expat for Electrolux.
> 
> I'm looking forward your reply
> 
> Yours Wolf


Hi, 

I'm from USA living in Friuli, but not near Pordenone  I'm near Gorizia. How did you come to work for Electrolux in Friuli (the most isolated part of Italy)!

Kim


----------



## lupus (May 18, 2012)

kimberlykn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm from USA living in Friuli, but not near Pordenone  I'm near Gorizia. How did you come to work for Electrolux in Friuli (the most isolated part of Italy)!
> 
> Kim


Hi Kim, well Electrolux Prof is HQrd in PN. What are you doing?
W


----------



## forester7 (Feb 4, 2015)

*Frank*

Wow...2012 since your post. Are you still in Friuli? I'm interested in getting a second home in Udine-Trieste corridor or even in one or the other town. If you're still there, I would love to gain knowledge from someone who already made the transition...e.g., a realtor that speaks a bit of English...ciao, Frank


----------



## Migmanus (Feb 9, 2015)

*Hallo!*

Hallo Lupus

Are you still in the region?
I am based near Valvasone!


----------

